# Door Cards and Arm Rest Rebuild



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Door Cards and Arm Rest Rebuild (Pic Intensive!)*

I started to restore my deteriorating door card inserts and armrest today(well yesterday technically). 
I decided to do this in Red Suede to match the lighting and gti stitching.
Well, anyway, here it is.
The armrest:
















Here, i picked up a simple hinge from Lowes:








and a latch to hold it also from lowes:
















Here it is in the car:









Then i pulled the inserts from the rear and cleaned them up as best as i could:
















Alright, here are the doors:









































Sorry it took me a while to post these.
_Modified by Scrambles at 9:15 PM 12-14-2009_


_Modified by Scrambles at 11:50 AM 12-24-2009_


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

oh, it looks red, and not hot pink btw


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

come on man....its hot pink.....man up!!!!
JK....looks good man.
how did the inserts come out?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

im finishing up the drivers door right now, they are alright, not the greatest. the fabric i got is not stretchy at ALL, that was a mistake, but its not to bad, better than what they were.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That 3m t80 or t90 spray adhesive does werk. I used it for my door cards and it came out really good. Definetly pick some up for the door cards!


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

all you used to hold the door cards in was hot glue? im doing mine now in leopard haha.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

yah, a sh*t load of hot glue.
i hope you have stretchy material


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

wow that does look good. looks pink but i know its red. good job man.


----------



## EnjoiVDub (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Door Cards and Arm Rest Rebuild (Scrambles)*

So i must ask, Whats the best material to use ? and do u need to buy the foam for underneath the fabric? or is it just personal preference? i wanna do my door cards royal blue. would something like this http://www.midwestfabrics.com/...p=259 work?


_Modified by EnjoiVDub at 12:38 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

well, i used suade, any material works really, just get something that stretches, or else you'll regret it. you can make it work tho.
that might work, idk if its stretchy or not


----------



## EnjoiVDub (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

So i started pulling my door cards out and crap, ripped uup the old fabric, but whats the best way to get all this crappy foam off?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

to soak the foam in goo gone or some sort of adhesive remover, you'll need a bunch of it.
that and a paint scraper a thin one. 
thats the longest and toughest part of the entire deal.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

i scrapped the foam off with a wire brush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

whatever the color may be, it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

